# Is homophobia associated with homosexual arousal?



## Little Wing (Apr 12, 2009)

Is homophobia associated with homosexual arousal? [J Abnorm Psychol. 1996] - PubMed Result



*Adams HE*, *Wright LW Jr*, *Lohr BA*.   Department of Psychology, University of Georgia, Athens 30602-3013, USA.
   The authors investigated the role of homosexual arousal in exclusively heterosexual men who admitted negative affect toward homosexual individuals. Participants consisted of a group of homophobic men (n = 35) and a group of nonhomophobic men (n = 29); they were assigned to groups on the basis of their scores on the Index of Homophobia (W. W. Hudson & W. A. Ricketts, 1980). The men were exposed to sexually explicit erotic stimuli consisting of heterosexual, male homosexual, and lesbian videotapes, and changes in penile circumference were monitored. They also completed an Aggression Questionnaire (A. H. Buss & M. Perry, 1992). Both groups exhibited increases in penile circumference to the heterosexual and female homosexual videos. Only the homophobic men showed an increase in penile erection to male homosexual stimuli. The groups did not differ in aggression. Homophobia is apparently associated with homosexual arousal that the homophobic individual is either unaware of or denies.


----------



## Built (Apr 12, 2009)

Heh - just like we always thought. So great when research confirms what we have observed.


----------



## tallcall (Apr 13, 2009)

So many gay guys start out in the closet with some amount of internalized homophobia. It's really pretty sad.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 13, 2009)

I've always suspected most cases were like this....

My cousin is a great example.  He used to go overboard with his trying to be macho, he listened to Rush Limbaugh, volunteered for any Republican candidate he could and tried to pretend he was rugged good ole country boy.  He drove his jacked up four by four truck and used to always complain about fags amd "niggras"(thats how they say "niggers" in Texas.  He even used to make jokes about taking his lasso down to Montrose, the gay part of Houston, TX and roping a queer(like roping a steer) and dragging him down the road until his dress tore off.....   Then Halloween of '99 he dressed as a woman with his new black buddy he'd met at work and from that day forward he continued wearing dresses, he also broke up with his GF of 12 years and moved in with the "niggra" friend he dressed up with on Halloween......Now he is a Democrat, with another black man and stopped doing drag but is proudly gay.....I am totally happy for him now I couldn't stand who he was before that......


----------



## T_man (Apr 13, 2009)

bloody homos


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 13, 2009)

maniclion said:


> ......Now he is a Democrat, with another black man and stopped doing drag but is proudly gay.....



Am I the only one that finds this funny?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes


----------



## PainandGain (Apr 13, 2009)

Generalizations...
Who cares anyway?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 13, 2009)

maniclion said:


> I've always suspected most cases were like this....
> 
> My cousin is a great example.  He used to go overboard with his trying to be macho, he listened to Rush Limbaugh, volunteered for any Republican candidate he could and tried to pretend he was rugged good ole country boy.  He drove his jacked up four by four truck and used to always complain about fags amd "niggras"(thats how they say "niggers" in Texas.  He even used to make jokes about taking his lasso down to Montrose, the gay part of Houston, TX and roping a queer(like roping a steer) and dragging him down the road until his dress tore off.....   Then Halloween of '99 he dressed as a woman with his new black buddy he'd met at work and from that day forward he continued wearing dresses, he also broke up with his GF of 12 years and moved in with the "niggra" friend he dressed up with on Halloween......Now he is a Democrat, with another black man and stopped doing drag but is proudly gay.....I am totally happy for him now I couldn't stand who he was before that......



Your cousin is TexanTa?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 13, 2009)

I suspect this guy at work is gay....that's all he ever talks about all day...how he hates them...


----------



## PainandGain (Apr 13, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I suspect this guy at work is gay....that's all he ever talks about all day...how he hates them...



Or he's just an idiot.

Seriously, who cares? Who would spend their energy all day
just downing other people? Sounds like he's depressed.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 13, 2009)

We all tell him this all the time.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 13, 2009)

Those who constantly complain about things most are usually guilty of it themselves.


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 13, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Yes


----------



## maniclion (Apr 13, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I suspect this guy at work is gay....that's all he ever talks about all day...how he hates them...



Print the study and drop it on his desk, or slip it in his locker or where ever he's most likely to find it and then see if he tones down his homophobia.......


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 13, 2009)

bio-chem said:


>



Your homophoobic?
I thought you just disagreed with things..


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 13, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Your homophoobic?
> I thought you just disagreed with things..



i'm not homophobic. i was sad that im the only one that found that funny. it's funny to me that the guy is happier because he is a gay democrat.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 13, 2009)

what if someone is trannyphobic?


----------



## Hench (Apr 13, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> i'm not homophobic. i was sad that im the only one that found that funny. it's funny to me that the guy is happier because he is a gay democrat.



Personally I think you found it funny that hes become a democrat since coming out. But since no one else took the bait your back peddling.


----------



## Hench (Apr 13, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> what if someone is trannyphobic?



There just a stupid as someone who is homophobic.


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 13, 2009)

Moondogg said:


> Personally I think you found it funny that hes become a democrat since coming out. But since no one else took the bait your back peddling.



no i'm not back peddling. that is exactly what i found funny. thanks for putting it so accurately. the idea that someone who is gay should be a democrat is funny to me.


----------



## Hench (Apr 13, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> no i'm not back peddling. that is exactly what i found funny. thanks for putting it so accurately. the idea that someone who is gay should be a democrat is funny to me.



I find it funny as well, if I lived in the states I would probably have voted democrate. (if anything just because I hated GWB, espically his international policies and im also pro choice. My opinion on Obama is still to be formed) But I would say a lot of americans just follow what society feels they should do, i.e. religious/conservative morals = republican  less religious/black/inner city/ lower class/gay = democrates  What I mean is they dont follow logic or pay attention to the policies of the respective candidate, which is why im still waiting to see if Obama was a lot of hot air and hype or can actually get the job done.


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 13, 2009)

Moondogg said:


> But I would say a lot of americans just follow what society feels they should do, i.e. religious/conservative morals = republican  less religious/black/inner city/ lower class/gay = democrates  What I mean is they dont follow logic or pay attention to the policies of the respective candidate,.



the united kingdom doesn't have this same problem?


----------



## PainandGain (Apr 13, 2009)

Moondogg said:


> I find it funny as well, if I lived in the states I would probably have voted democrate. (if anything just because I hated GWB, espically his international policies and im also pro choice. My opinion on Obama is still to be formed) But I would say a lot of americans just follow what society feels they should do, i.e. religious/conservative morals = republican  less religious/black/inner city/ lower class/gay = democrates  What I mean is they dont follow logic or pay attention to the policies of the respective candidate, which is why im still waiting to see if Obama was a lot of hot air and hype or can actually get the job done.



In every society, most people are just concerned with fitting in...no matter what that entails.

it's called being weak.

And it's surely not just an American trait.


----------



## Hench (Apr 13, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> the united kingdom doesn't have this same problem?


 
In the UK the parties arnt as segretated as in the US, i.e. you dont vote for one party or another based on your religious beliefs/morals/values/upper or lower class, basically there all shit and everyone thinks so. Its like someone asking you which leg you want to be shot in, neithers very appealing. 

 Although at least in the US they make attempt to help the voting public understand their polocies, what plans they have and what direction they want to take the country. Over here they spend the entire time making mistakes, claiming HUGE expense bills for second homes(which they then rent out, big scandal atm) and calling each other incompetitant.(which is true to be fair) 

You guys have actually got it pretty good. Although, even though the general public is less informed, they normally dont bother to vote. So at least they dont voice their ignorance.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 13, 2009)

Moondogg said:


> There just a stupid as someone is homophobic.




i was implying that secretly trannys give my trannyphobic friend wood. stupid but also telling. he seems to like pornstars that other men think look like trannys too, for example vanessa vidal 2 and laura angel 2 3 who both have those big painted on horror brows like devine... um his online name is even that of a famous tranny.


----------



## flashinglights (Apr 13, 2009)

I have a few friends who are obsessed with calling people 'gay' or 'fag' (I'm in my early 20s). I think they might be closet homosexuals or at least bisexual. I have a lot of gay friends from being in a design related major and they always try to give me hell for it. They're really just jealous because I get to meet so many of my gay friends' female friends. I don't see what the big deal is - aside from occasional 'queen' esq attitude when they're pissed and trendier clothing, they're not really different. I can hang with pretty much anybody. I like having diverse friends. The homophobia thing is getting tired. I hate having political conversations with my conservative friends. "Gays shouldn't be able to marry, next thing you know people are going to want to marry calculators". Yeah, and next thing you know, those d@mn women will want voting rights too!


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 13, 2009)

"Homophobic" is a term that is misused more often than it is used correctly.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 13, 2009)

flashinglights said:


> I have a few friends who are obsessed with calling people 'gay' or 'fag' (I'm in my early 20s). I think they might be closet homosexuals or at least bisexual. I have a lot of gay friends from being in a design related major and they always try to give me hell for it. They're really just jealous because I get to meet so many of my gay friends' female friends. I don't see what the big deal is - aside from occasional 'queen' esq attitude when they're pissed and trendier clothing, they're not really different. I can hang with pretty much anybody. I like having diverse friends. The homophobia thing is getting tired. I hate having political conversations with my conservative friends. "Gays shouldn't be able to marry, next thing you know people are going to want to marry calculators". Yeah, and next thing you know, those d@mn women will want voting rights too!


Nice guys who have gay friends can always get a date, gay men love to play match maker with their fag hag girlfriends, and they always choose the marriage material nice guys....I think it's because they love to go to weddings....


----------



## flashinglights (Apr 13, 2009)

It's true! Gay guys know a lot of hot women. Having gay friends really broadened my social network.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 13, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> what if someone is trannyphobic?




Min0phobic?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 13, 2009)

flashinglights said:


> I have a few friends who are obsessed with calling people 'gay' or 'fag' (I'm in my early 20s). I think they might be closet homosexuals or at least bisexual. I have a lot of gay friends from being in a design related major and they always try to give me hell for it. They're really just jealous because I get to meet so many of my gay friends' female friends. I don't see what the big deal is - aside from occasional 'queen' esq attitude when they're pissed and trendier clothing, they're not really different. I can hang with pretty much anybody. I like having diverse friends. The homophobia thing is getting tired. I hate having political conversations with my conservative friends. "Gays shouldn't be able to marry, next thing you know people are going to want to marry calculators". Yeah, and next thing you know, those d@mn women will want voting rights too!




  I think certain people will become hesitant to have gay friends because at the end of the day, If they find you attractive they will act just like a girl around you. As a "metrosexual" (and proud) I can say that I truly fucking hate when a gay guy stares or hits on me. I don't hate gays, I just dont trust them as far as friends (and really dont care to associate with them). But its true they do hang out with some hot girls!!!


----------



## Built (Apr 13, 2009)

You don't trust them - why, because they might hit on you? So, you don't hang with people who might find you sexually attractive and act on that thought - is that it? Because it makes you feel like... um, a girl?

Hahahahahahahaha sorry, it's the Easter Bunny talking. Too much chocolate. IT'S NOT MY FAULT!


----------



## flashinglights (Apr 13, 2009)

HialeahChico305 said:


> I think certain people will become hesitant to have gay friends because at the end of the day, If they find you attractive they will act just like a girl around you. As a "metrosexual" (and proud) I can say that I truly fucking hate when a gay guy stares or hits on me. I don't hate gays, I just dont trust them as far as friends (and really dont care to associate with them). But its true they do hang out with some hot girls!!!



That's an interesting point. I think it's just a matter of who you're able to be comfortable around. There's different kinds of gays just like there's different kinds of straight people. I'm more metrosexual than they are gay. 

I used to be a server at an upscale restaurant downtown and that happend to me a few times. These old gay guys like in their late 40s would stare me down and ask me personal questions like 'sooo what part of town are you from?' It made me really uncomfortable. I ended up quitting. I had to be clean shaven, neck trimmed, fitted dress shirt/pants for the job so it made me an easy target. 

The gay friends I have from school are my own age and have mates so it's not really an issue. They know not to ever cross the line - that would make sh!t really awkward. They know I don't get down like that. At the same time, I don't really care if they're just being themselves and say gay sh!t around me. They don't really act like stereotypical flamers. I have three gay friends that I'm really good friends with and when I first met them in urban design class I had no idea their door swung the other way until I met their partners or added them on facebook. We have a lot in common because we have the same career goals. I wouldn't go out of my way to get gay friends - it just sort of happend that way.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 13, 2009)

Built said:


> You don't trust them - why, because they might hit on you? So, you don't hang with people who might find you sexually attractive and act on that thought - is that it? Because it makes you feel like... um, a girl?
> 
> Hahahahahahahaha sorry, it's the Easter Bunny talking. Too much chocolate. IT'S NOT MY FAULT!



My adorable friend you got it all wrong , The feeling that I get when a gay guy hits on me its repulsive, disgust, awkwardness. Like I said I dont hate gay people, as long as they don't hit on me. Makes me feel like a girl? lol never thought of it that way but it sure gave me a good laugh.


----------



## Built (Apr 14, 2009)

Built said:


> You don't trust them - why, because they might hit on you? So, you don't hang with people who might find you sexually attractive and act on that thought - is that it? Because it makes you feel like... um, a girl?
> 
> Hahahahahahahaha sorry, it's the Easter Bunny talking. Too much chocolate. IT'S NOT MY FAULT!





HialeahChico305 said:


> My adorable friend you got it all wrong , The feeling that I get when a gay guy hits on me its repulsive, disgust, awkwardness. Like I said I dont hate gay people, as long as they don't hit on me. Makes me feel like a girl? lol never thought of it that way but it sure gave me a good laugh.



No, that's what I meant - when a man I don't find attractive hits on me, it's repulsive, disgusting, and awkward.

Sometimes, it sucks to be a girl. 

Kinda sweet when I get called "adorable" though.


----------



## Chubby (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## maniclion (Apr 14, 2009)

It doesn't bother me when gay men look at me or even try to flirt, I find they are pickier than women as far as looks go so it makes me feel better knowing if they think I'm attractive then their are women who find me attractive but just aren't as bold as gay men to act on it......


----------



## Will Brink (Apr 14, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> The groups did not differ in aggression. Homophobia is apparently associated with homosexual arousal that the homophobic individual is either unaware of or denies.



It's also been shown many times for example, those most opposed to porn get the most aroused from watching it, and so on. Like the man said a long time ago ""Methinks the lady doth protest too much,"


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 14, 2009)

WillBrink said:


> It's also been shown many times for example, those most opposed to porn get the most aroused from watching it, and so on. Like the man said a long time ago ""Methinks the lady doth protest too much,"



im not sure i agree with this analogy. with porn if you are opposed to it and don't watch it then you have not become accustomed to it yet. when you do see it of course you are going to have a larger reaction to it than someone who has been watching it for a long time. it is why porn addicts watch crazier and crazier shit. people dont just start watching girls getting fucked by a horse, or 2 girls one cup type videoes all at once. it starts with playboy. porn is just like a drug that these people need more and more of. thats why porn is so destructive.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 14, 2009)

flashinglights said:


> Yeah, and next thing you know, those d@mn women will want voting rights too!


WHAT??!! NO! Them wimmin need to stay home.. barefoot and pregnant!  And while we are at it, send dat niggah back to them cotton fields!


----------



## T_man (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm arachnophobic. Does that mean I secretly want to stick my pee pee in their silk hole?


----------



## OuiSwim (Apr 14, 2009)

flashinglights said:


> It's true! Gay guys know a lot of hot women. Having gay friends really broadened my social network.



True that


----------



## OuiSwim (Apr 14, 2009)

maniclion said:


> It doesn't bother me when gay men look at me or even try to flirt, I find they are pickier than women as far as looks go so it makes me feel better knowing if they think I'm attractive then their are women who find me attractive but just aren't as bold as gay men to act on it......



I'm going to have to agree, they are also brutally honest about appearances too. I think that gay guys give better opinions than girls sometimes, but thats just me.


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 14, 2009)

Me personally, I couldn't care less about a persons sexual orientation. It doesn't affect my life in anyway whatsoever.


----------



## PainandGain (Apr 14, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> im not sure i agree with this analogy. with porn if you are opposed to it and don't watch it then you have not become accustomed to it yet. when you do see it of course you are going to have a larger reaction to it than someone who has been watching it for a long time. it is why porn addicts watch crazier and crazier shit. people dont just start watching girls getting fucked by a horse, or 2 girls one cup type videoes all at once. it starts with playboy. porn is just like a drug that these people need more and more of. thats why *porn is so destructive*.



lol
Porn is destructive?
No, people are self-destructive.

If it wasn't porn, it would be booze, if not booze, then drugs, if not any of these, then weird perverted acts...etc etc.


----------



## PainandGain (Apr 14, 2009)

OuiSwim said:


> I'm going to have to agree, they are also brutally honest about appearances too. I think that gay guys give better opinions than girls sometimes, but thats just me.



Agreed. One of my roomates is gay, and I always go to him for advice about the girls I'm currently with/trying to get with.
It's very helpful.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 14, 2009)

OuiSwim said:


> I'm going to have to agree, they are also brutally honest about appearances too. I think that gay guys give better opinions than girls sometimes, but thats just me.



Girls play hard to get,  gay men don't beat around the bush....so to speak.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 14, 2009)

PainandGain said:


> lol
> Porn is destructive?
> No, people are self-destructive.
> 
> If it wasn't porn, it would be booze, if not booze, then drugs, if not any of these, then weird perverted acts...etc etc.



My son destroyed his sheets watching.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 14, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> im not sure i agree with this analogy. with porn if you are opposed to it and don't watch it then you have not become accustomed to it yet. when you do see it of course you are going to have a larger reaction to it than someone who has been watching it for a long time. it is why porn addicts watch crazier and crazier shit. people dont just start watching girls getting fucked by a horse, or 2 girls one cup type videoes all at once. it starts with playboy. porn is just like a drug that these people need more and more of. thats why porn is so destructive.




Umm, I was 15 when I first watched the infamous clip of the Brazilian woman chocking on horse jizz,and I laughed till it hurt, and so did my friends. 

Are you telling me that if I had never seen a playboy, I wouldn't have been able to watch it?


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 14, 2009)

PainandGain said:


> lol
> Porn is destructive?
> No, people are self-destructive.
> 
> If it wasn't porn, it would be booze, if not booze, then drugs, if not any of these, then weird perverted acts...etc etc.



follow the chain of events dude. the wierd perverted acts start with porn. in almost all cases these weird perverted acts started with pornography.


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 14, 2009)

KelJu said:


> Umm, I was 15 when I first watched the infamous clip of the Brazilian woman chocking on horse jizz,and I laughed till it hurt, and so did my friends.
> 
> Are you telling me that if I had never seen a playboy, I wouldn't have been able to watch it?



no, dude. thats not what im saying at all. you laughed when you saw the woman choke on horse jizz. you didn't get aroused and jerk off to it. im saying the people who get aroused and jerk off to that shit started with playboy and then got bored with playboy and started searching for harder and harder stuff. this is why there is child porn and other fucked up shit out there. a normal guy who doesn't look at porn would get disgusted if shown child pornography. a child pornographer didn't start there is what i'm saying.


----------



## Chubby (Apr 14, 2009)

"Is homophobia associated with homosexual arousal?"
*No!! *But bisexuals are.


----------



## Built (Apr 14, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> no, dude. thats not what im saying at all. you laughed when you saw the woman choke on horse jizz. you didn't get aroused and jerk off to it. im saying the people who get aroused and jerk off to that shit started with playboy and then got bored with playboy and started searching for harder and harder stuff. this is why there is child porn and other fucked up shit out there. a normal guy who doesn't look at porn would get disgusted if shown child pornography. a child pornographer didn't start there is what i'm saying.


No, child pornography generally starts with child abuse - the abused child grows up and becomes a pedophile. 

bio-chem, are you submitting that pornography follows the stepping stone hypothesis?


----------



## maniclion (Apr 14, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> no, dude. thats not what im saying at all. you laughed when you saw the woman choke on horse jizz. you didn't get aroused and jerk off to it. im saying the people who get aroused and jerk off to that shit started with playboy and then got bored with playboy and started searching for harder and harder stuff. this is why there is child porn and other fucked up shit out there. a normal guy who doesn't look at porn would get disgusted if shown child pornography. a child pornographer didn't start there is what i'm saying.


The Marquis De Sade was writing about perverted, Sado(from his name)-Masochistic chamber room play before porn was a word.......


----------



## KelJu (Apr 14, 2009)

Built said:


> No, child pornography generally starts with child abuse - the abused child grows up and becomes a pedophile.
> 
> bio-chem, are you submitting that pornography follows the stepping stone hypothesis?




I also can not possibly believe pedophilia starts with playboy. 
It just doesn't work that way.


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 14, 2009)

Built said:


> No, child pornography generally starts with child abuse - the abused child grows up and becomes a pedophile.
> 
> bio-chem, are you submitting that pornography follows the stepping stone hypothesis?



yes thats what i'm saying. it is a very small percentage of children who are abused who become sexual deviants. but when sexual deviants are interviewed virtually all of them show a dependence upon pornography.


----------



## Built (Apr 14, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> yes thats what i'm saying. it is a very small percentage of children who are abused who become sexual deviants. but when sexual deviants are interviewed virtually all of them show a dependence upon pornography.



And 100% of them drank milk as children. CLEARLY milk-drinking CAUSES sexual deviance. 

<- not a fan of the stepping stone hypothesis.


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 14, 2009)

Built said:


> And 100% of them drank milk as children. CLEARLY milk-drinking CAUSES sexual deviance.
> 
> <- not a fan of the stepping stone hypothesis.



thats fine, I don't care if you like the stepping stone hypothesis or not. show me pedophiles that didn't have a porn addiction.


----------



## Built (Apr 14, 2009)

Most porn viewers aren't pedophiles. Correlation does not equal causation. You KNOW THAT!!!


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 14, 2009)

Built said:


> Most porn viewers aren't pedophiles. Correlation does not equal causation. You KNOW THAT!!!



alcoholics take the first drink. not all drinkers are alcoholics. it all starts somewhere.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 14, 2009)

_I am with bio-chem on that one. If you watch enough porn..
Of course not everyone goes pedo. 
Some become sick in other ways but sick anyway. _


----------



## Built (Apr 14, 2009)

Yep, it all starts somewhere. With milk drinking. 

The stepping stone hypothesis is dead, kids. Try another vein.


----------



## Hench (Apr 14, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> thats fine, I don't care if you like the stepping stone hypothesis or not. show me pedophiles that didn't have a porn addiction.



Sorry, but you guys seem to be REALLY overcomplicating this.

Pedophiles watch child porn because that is the sort of porn that turns them on. Now because they are into children, they cant just walk into a club and pick up a 12yo with some good chat and a couple of dances. In the same way that a normal person, who hasnt got any in a long time will watch more porn than somebody who gets it regularly. So a 40yo pedo who has never scratched his itch is gona be pretty frustrated and will watch a shit ton of child porn. 

^^^Sorry if that makes pedophiles out to be normal people, the're not, the're scum. But it was the easiest way to explain my point.


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 14, 2009)

Built said:


> Yep, it all starts somewhere. With milk drinking.
> 
> The stepping stone hypothesis is dead, kids. Try another vein.



if you want to ignore bread crumbs because you prefer reeses pieces thats fine with me. you can lead a horse to watter but you can't make them drink.


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 14, 2009)

Moondogg said:


> Sorry, but you guys seem to be REALLY overcomplicating this.
> 
> Pedophiles watch child porn because that is the sort of porn that turns them on. Now because they are into children, they cant just walk into a club and pick up a 12yo with some good chat and a couple of dances. In the same way that a normal person, who hasnt got any in a long time will watch more porn than somebody who gets it regularly. So a 40yo pedo who has never scratched his itch is gona be pretty frustrated and will watch a shit ton of child porn.
> 
> ^^^Sorry if that makes pedophiles out to be normal people, the're not, the're scum. But it was the easiest way to explain my point.



you think the guy wakes up one day and starts watching child porn? a trail of harder and harder pornography to get the same arousal is clinically proven. if you don't want to accept it thats fine. desensitation to porn is well known. im not making this up


----------



## Built (Apr 14, 2009)

The stepping stone hypothesis isn't true for drug abuse and it's not true for this. 

Sorry.


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 14, 2009)

Built said:


> The stepping stone hypothesis isn't true for drug abuse and it's not true for this.
> 
> Sorry.



<place icon of an ostrich sticking its head in the sand here>


----------



## Built (Apr 14, 2009)

Yes, well, you can go right ahead and take your head out of the sand. Hiding it there won't make that hypothesis true.


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 14, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> you think the guy wakes up one day and starts watching child porn? a trail of harder and harder pornography to get the same arousal is clinically proven. if you don't want to accept it thats fine. desensitation to porn is well known. im not making this up





......are you saying that I need Brazilian fart porn because I'm so desensitized?


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 14, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> ......are you saying that I need Brazilian fart porn because I'm so desensitized?



hell no. thats classy shit.


----------



## Built (Apr 14, 2009)

Desensitization is not made up, agreed. 
But even the drug model of "stepping stone" falls flat. 
<link>

The best attempt so far to establish a link is contrived at best, and still only suggests the possibility of increased susceptibility - again, in rats (and for the record, only in FEMALE rats, but hey, why not generalize to humans anyway) - with unlimited access to cocaine: Augmented acquisition of cocaine self-administrati...[Neuropsychopharmacology. 2008] - PubMed Result

When we studied addiction models in university, the stepping stone hypothesis was held up as bad science in both my major (Statistics) and minor (Psychology) areas of concentration. 

The common factors model holds a LOT more water. 

Now go roll a spliff and CHILL OUT, hear?


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 15, 2009)

Built said:


> Now go roll a spliff and CHILL OUT.



Hey, I resemble that remark!


----------



## OuiSwim (Apr 15, 2009)

Interesting stuff, I wont profess to be an expert on the matter. But it makes a good read 

(Go Built)


----------



## OuiSwim (Apr 15, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> Hey, I *resemble* that remark!



Resemble or Resent?


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 15, 2009)

OuiSwim said:


> Resemble or Resent?



Resemble.

meaning I have a license to smoke!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 15, 2009)

Built said:


> Now go roll a spliff and CHILL OUT, hear?


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 15, 2009)

i've watched porn over 20 years now and the same stuff turns me on as did in the beginning. things i like to do. i've seen weird stuff like brazillian fart porn etc but it does NOTHING for me. i couldn't get off to pee porn or bondage etc if i tried. you don't get a taste for worse stuff you just don't if you're not bent that way to begin with. 

i could watch porn 24/7 and there's no way a child would ever excite me. i'm sure god would say young lady don't watch porn but i still thank god i've never seen kiddie porn because i think it would leave an unbearable scar just to see it. 

and for the record i know somone who was convicted of a sexual offense against a child and yes, he was molested as a child. for the life of me i do not understand how someone who has been victimized can do it to someone else but it works that way. it's said that your first sexual experiences will influence your sexual triggers later on. i don't know but so many offenders were victims at one time and access to porn like it is now is not the cause. offenders were out there offending _way_ before porn became easy to get.


that said i don't think porn really does people or society or relationships any favor. we'd probably be better off without it. mcdonalds is tasty but it's shit. same diff.


----------



## Chubby (Apr 15, 2009)

Porn is not the sole responsible for it. It contributed to it indirectly. It is one of many factors that played a role in it.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 15, 2009)

OuiSwim said:


> Resemble or Resent?



It's from Groucho Marx.


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 15, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> It's from Groucho Marx.



You're good! I didn't even know that, I just knew I heard it somewhere.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 15, 2009)

He was one of the best at that.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 15, 2009)

The husband who wants a happy marriage should learn to keep his mouth shut and his checkbook open.

The only game I like to play is Old Maid ??? provided she's not too old.

The secret of success is honesty and fair dealing. If you can fake those, you've got it made.

There is only one way to find out if a man is honest...ask him. If he says 'yes', you know he is crooke
d.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 15, 2009)

I
remember the first time I had sex - I kept the receipt.

I resemble that remark.

I thought my razor was dull, then I heard his speech.

I was married by a judge. I should have asked for a jury.

I
've had a perfectly wonderful evening, but this wasn't it.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 15, 2009)

Groucho was the best, I watch the Marx Bros. everytime they show one of their movies on Turner Classics.  Harpo is my favorite though he never said anything but he said so much through his actions and his horns and his harp......


----------



## tallcall (Apr 16, 2009)

Getting back to the main topic - I really enjoy sensual gay porn between two (just two, more just takes away the intimate mood I like) gay men - usually muscular (cowboy type). I'm not into the overly effeminate men, but I love them anyways!


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2009)

tallcall said:


> Getting back to the main topic - I really enjoy sensual gay porn between two (just two, more just takes away the intimate mood I like) gay men - usually muscular (cowboy type). I'm not into the overly effeminate men, but I love them anyways!




i opened this thread thinking "gee this thing got off topic hmmm maybe we should make it into a gallery of hot gay guys to give the homophobes woodies". 






let's test the findings... if any of you homophobes get a little excited let us know.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2009)

do not remove this gallery. this is scientific research.


----------



## Built (Apr 16, 2009)

tallcall said:


> Getting back to the main topic - I really enjoy sensual gay porn between two (just two, more just takes away the intimate mood I like) gay men - usually muscular (cowboy type). I'm not into the overly effeminate men, but I love them anyways!


Yes, yes, yes...


Little Wing said:


> i opened this thread thinking "gee this thing got off topic hmmm maybe we should make it into a gallery of hot gay guys to give the homophobes woodies".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH YES!


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## Built (Apr 16, 2009)

Little Wing said:


>


Mmmm... breakfast reading...

Keep 'em coming...


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2009)

disclaimer, i have no idea if these guys are actually gay.  who cares.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## Built (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm kinda hoping they're at least bi-curious.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2009)

a reward for the hetero guys that got this far.....






YouTube Video












n us gay guys






YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2009)

Built said:


> I'm kinda hoping they're at least bi-curious.




i have some awesome "yea he's def gay" ones but i'd get


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## Built (Apr 16, 2009)

Little Wing said:


>




GORGEOUS shot!


----------



## flashinglights (Apr 16, 2009)

What the hell? How did this thread turn into playgirl?

300.. lolol Xerxes was so gay. 

I hated that movie. It was so inaccurate. Persians were WHITE! Dumbasses.


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 16, 2009)

Aaaaaaaaahhhhhhh!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2009)

lol


----------



## KelJu (Apr 16, 2009)

Fucking gay! Why did you women gay up this thread?


----------



## Hench (Apr 16, 2009)

KelJu said:


> Fucking gay! Why did you women gay up this thread?



Check the title Kel, this thread was always doomed.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2009)

flashinglights said:


> What the hell? How did this thread turn into playgirl?








Little Wing said:


> i opened this thread thinking "gee this thing got off topic hmmm maybe we should make it into a gallery of hot gay guys to give the homophobes woodies".
> 
> let's test the findings... if any of you homophobes get a little excited let us know.




any more questions?


----------



## flashinglights (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm used to going to a forum where anything off topic gets deleted immediately by the mod-mob (along with conservative views) lol. Just took me by surprise.


----------



## flashinglights (Apr 16, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> a reward for the hetero guys that got this far.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I knew you were a gay guy. Actually, one of my gay friends went to the spice girls reunion concert in Vegas. He made me look at all the blurry pics. His favorite spice girl is baby and sporty. 

I always thought Geri looked too much like a hooker/sleazy callgirl. He said Geri is the only one that actually did anything with her life after they broke up the group. 

I've never seen any of them lately except Posh but Geri is actually bangin'. I love her hair style and those ripped abs. I'm a sucker for abs. I'd lick the sweat right off of them after that workout  Hmm maybe I shouldn't post at 2am.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2009)

flashinglights said:


> I knew you were a gay guy. Actually, one of my gay friends went to the spice girls reunion concert in Vegas. He made me look at all the blurry pics. His favorite spice girl is baby and sporty.
> 
> I always thought Geri looked too much like a hooker/sleazy callgirl. He said Geri is the only one that actually did anything with her life after they broke up the group.
> 
> I've never seen any of them lately except Posh but Geri is actually bangin'. I love her hair style and those ripped abs. I'm a sucker for abs. I'd lick the sweat right off of them after that workout  Hmm maybe I shouldn't post at 2am.



 i'm a girl but i like men so much even if i _was_ a guy i'd still want to date guys.  i didn't know that chick was a spice girl i just searched it's raining men on youtube.


----------



## flashinglights (Apr 16, 2009)

Well you said "us gay guys". 

You're just a gay guy trapped in a woman's body lol.


----------



## tallcall (Apr 17, 2009)

All my gorgeous boys!! I LOVE the cowboys!


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 17, 2009)

flashinglights said:


> Well you said "us gay guys".
> 
> You're just a gay guy trapped in a woman's body lol.



so is Built


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 17, 2009)

tallcall said:


> All my gorgeous boys!! I LOVE the cowboys!




i knew you would. i'm so busy today but i'll post more hot maybe gay guys later.


----------



## Chubby (Apr 17, 2009)

Looks like this thread is dedicated to Tall Call.


----------



## anthonyclark (Apr 17, 2009)

*Homophobic and Proud.*

Im sure homosexuals ran this experiment.I am sure there was nothing biased
about it.Man = women = marriage = children.The circle of life without it we would cease to exist.I think that experiment is BS.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 17, 2009)

anthonyclark said:


> Im sure homosexuals ran this experiment.I am sure there was nothing biased
> about it.Man = women = marriage = children.The circle of life without it we would cease to exist.I think that experiment is BS.



dude, we're onto you.


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 17, 2009)

anthonyclark said:


> Im sure homosexuals ran this experiment.I am sure there was nothing biased
> about it.Man = women = marriage = children.The circle of life without it we would cease to exist.I think that experiment is BS.



I bet you think it was performed by those evil liberals from San Francisco too, huh.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 17, 2009)

_I am pretty sure homophobia is accepted sometimes, I mean if a gay guy starts shooting at you or a gay guy tries to kill you with a knife, I think it is allright to be homophobic there. _


----------



## Built (Apr 17, 2009)

flashinglights said:


> Well you said "us gay guys".
> 
> You're just a gay guy trapped in a woman's body lol.





Little Wing said:


> so is Built




It's TOTALLY fabulous!



anthonyclark said:


> Im sure homosexuals ran this experiment.I am sure there was nothing biased
> about it.Man = women = marriage = children.The circle of life without it we would cease to exist.I think that experiment is BS.





Little Wing said:


> dude, we're onto you.



No kidding! Imagine, scrolling through all those hot gay men and then posting THAT!  

As an aside, Little Wing, do you find it even more erotic knowing the hot gay men posted here make some of the fellas squirm? 



Vieope said:


> _I am pretty sure homophobia is accepted sometimes, I mean if a gay guy starts shooting at you or a gay guy tries to kill you with a knife, I think it is allright to be homophobic there. _



Absolutely! And if a Black person tries to kill you, it's acceptable to hate Blacks. And if a white guy tries to kill you, it's acceptable to be racist against whites. Oh, wait...


----------



## tallcall (Apr 18, 2009)

Vieope said:


> _I am pretty sure homophobia is accepted sometimes, I mean if a gay guy starts shooting at you or a gay guy tries to kill you with a knife, I think it is allright to be homophobic there. _



Yeah, I like it when people are afraid of me! I like to dominate people in Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu and I know a lot of the guys I work with fear me and my calm unpredictable nature (I stay calm and wait for you to try to put me into something then slide out and take advantage of your compromised position).

*All Hope Abandon , Ye Who Enter In! *


----------



## tallcall (Apr 18, 2009)

chobby192 said:


> Looks like this thread is dedicated to Tall Call.





Happy birthday to me!


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 18, 2009)

Built said:


> As an aside, Little Wing, do you find it even more erotic knowing the hot gay men posted here make some of the fellas squirm?



oh wait 
this was originally posted by me in gazer's guys. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/members/dstack.html





www.rodstephens.com,rodstephens.com,rodstephens,stripper,entertainment,bachelorette stripper,male model,male strippers,south florida stripper



*Make your party a night to remember. 
Spice it up with   190lbs of Rod! *​ *To book a show... *



​


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 18, 2009)

tallcall said:


> Happy birthday to me!







happy belated birthday.

i'd have posted more guys last nite but i was seriously into iggy pop. not sure how that would have went over.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 19, 2009)

Maine has hearings on same sex marriage bill april 22nd. Sara Stevens returned my call saying yes she does support this bill.


----------



## tallcall (Apr 20, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> happy belated birthday.
> 
> i'd have posted more guys last nite but i was seriously into iggy pop. not sure how that would have went over.



Thank you!

I saw what General Pace said recently about gays in the military - at least those guys lightened their tone a bit, still, their argument makes no logical sense. If they're there in the first place and haven't tried to rape anyone or ruined "unit cohesion" how does that automatically change if they're allowed to be open. I'm sure most won't come out at all and some will eventually come out. My best friend knew a few guys when he was in the Marines who were gay and said it was never an issue with the guys that knew them - every one's expected to do the job the same regardless. So let them come out if they want and make sure they still do their job, if they fail at their job then kick 'em out.


----------

